
Telegram is giving developers $1M in grants to build bots - pforpineapple
http://venturebeat.com/2016/04/18/telegrams-pavel-durov-giving-developers-1-million-in-grants-to-develop-bots/
======
pforpineapple
There is a time-to-market distortion with this excitement over bot platforms.

On the one hand major messaging actors (Facebook, Slack, Kik, WeChat and Line)
are competing over their IM platforms. On the other hand, they are competing
over who gets the best bots (thus, the developer market). No unsupervised AI
is reliable, yet everyone is fighting over who gets there first.

I think the company that will seize this market has not been born yet.
Thoughts ?

